# CHMOD 777 oder 666 für copy()



## kodiacc (8. Juli 2003)

Hi alle!

Also wenn ich auf meinem Webserver (gehostet bei q23.de) ne datei per PHP mit copy() kopieren will, muss das zielverzeichnis den CHMOD 777 haben, sonst geht es nicht. Normal geht es doch aber mit 666.

Kann das irgendwie noch an was andrem liegen oder spinnt da einfach der Webserver?


----------



## hulmel (8. Juli 2003)

Nein, der Spinnt nicht.
Da der Webserver nicht unter deiner Kennung läuft, muß auch das x-Bit für Other gesetzt werden.


----------



## kodiacc (9. Juli 2003)

was is los ?! x-bit ? Wie meinste unter meiner Kennung ?! X bit is das fürs Listing oder ?


----------



## hulmel (9. Juli 2003)

X-Bit:
Für Dateiverzeichnisse das Hineinwechselrecht.
drwxrwxrwx ...
d -> Dateiverzeichnis
r -> Leserecht          Eigentümer
w -> Schreibrecht       Eigentümer
x -> Hineinwechselrecht Eigentümer

rwx -> wie oben für Gruppe
rwx -> wie oben für Andere


----------



## kodiacc (9. Juli 2003)

also ich muss 777 amchen ? auf andren webservern geht aber 666 hm komisch


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juli 2003)

Hat hulmel doch schon gesagt. Unter Unix / Linux gibt's eine restriktive Benutzer-/Sicherheitsverwaltung, was der normale Windows-Benutzer nicht kennt.

Wenn der Webserver (Apache) unter einem anderen Benutzer läuft, musst du ggf. Rechte anpassen.


----------



## kodiacc (9. Juli 2003)

ich raffs nich ganz. Ich will einfach nur wissen warum ich auf meinem Webserver (Also es ist nicht der Webserver hier läuft sondern ein gemieteter) nicht geht und auf nem Andren auch irgendwo gemietet geht.

Bitte verständlich erklären


----------

